# Swissvax Best Of Show or Shield over Crystal Rock???



## Slayer1974 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi,

I've just had my paintwork corrected and detailed and a coat of Crystal Rock applied! When would you recommend another layer of wax (its only driven a very few miles a day, and a weekend toy)? 6000 miles a year!

Would you recommend either Best Of Show or Shield to be applied straight over the Crystal Rock or would i need to put cleaner fluid on again etc...?

If you could guide me through the process guys and obviously i know they will differ but will be interesting to get different views on this! :driver:

Ste.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I would have used Shield as the base wax then BOS or CR on top, if using CR as the base layer, then continue with CR (layering CR) because anything else would be a step down IMO and would compromise the finish your looking for from CR.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I suspect the OP had the CR applied as part of the detail and so may not have access to apply additional layers. 

I've not used CR and not seen the finish it gives in the flesh but for the money it costs and it's pedigree I would suspect it is rather special. As Prism said you will potentially see a drop in clarity of the finish with either BOS or Shield so if you are happy to accept this either on top should be fine.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Just seen your Newbie post and seen you got some Z8. 

Personally I would continue with regular wipe-downs with the Z8 until the CR has reached it's lifespan. Then clean up the paint and apply your choice of wax. Or go back to Shine and have a maintenance detail ;-)


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't touch it until after Summer then get the CR re-applied by the detailer to last over Winter?
Wipe it down with Werkstat Carnauba Glos after washing and should be fine.

If you really want to take care of it yourself, why not wait until the beading is reduced after Summer sometime, then I'd strip the lot and re-apply whatever you want. Shield is probably a good call for Winter.

IMO anyone who puts Z8 over a premium wax is nuts. It will damage the wax layer.


----------



## Slayer1974 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bez said:


> Don't touch it until after Summer then get the CR re-applied by the detailer to last over Winter?
> Wipe it down with Werkstat Carnauba Glos after washing and should be fine.
> 
> If you really want to take care of it yourself, why not wait until the beading is reduced after Summer sometime, then I'd strip the lot and re-apply whatever you want. Shield is probably a good call for Winter.
> ...


I think your right about the Shield for winter! Although Phil at Shinerama advised me on the Zaino Z8, he swears by it for darker colours and said it will not strip the wax but will add to the shine and coat it with a protective layer! :wave:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Z8 definatley degrades your wax layer, its fine for topping up when you don't have time for wax but i personally wouldn't use it to often


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Slayer1974 said:


> I think your right about the Shield for winter! Although Phil at Shinerama advised me on the Zaino Z8, he swears by it for darker colours and said it will not strip the wax but will add to the shine and coat it with a protective layer! :wave:


Have that thanks on me, i meant to quote ,lol

The CR should be fine on its own and topping with Z8 is not the best advice as it will affect the behaviour of the wax .....im assuming you upgraded the wax layer on your detail so why put something like a synthetic spray sealent over it that will impact on the waxes behaviour?

Thats my opinion....others will say its a great sacrificial layer, if thats the case why bother putting it on the CR in the first place


----------



## Slayer1974 (Mar 5, 2012)

R0B said:


> Have that thanks on me, i meant to quote ,lol
> 
> The CR should be fine on its own and topping with Z8 is not the best advice as it will affect the behaviour of the wax .....im assuming you upgraded the wax layer on your detail so why put something like a synthetic spray sealent over it that will impact on the waxes behaviour?
> 
> Thats my opinion....others will say its a great sacrificial layer, if thats the case why bother putting it on the CR in the first place


Point taken! When would you suggest i use the Z8? Maybe when the CR starts to degrade 4 months or so down the line


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Slayer1974 said:


> Point taken! When would you suggest i use the Z8? Maybe when the CR starts to degrade 4 months or so down the line


No- reapply CR! :thumb:


----------



## Slayer1974 (Mar 5, 2012)

amiller said:


> No- reapply CR! :thumb:


Haha Andy! I would if you sell me some at the right price

Ste.


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

How about trying out Zaino next Winter?
Strip everything after Summer, apply Z2 then top up with Z8 every other wash.

You'll save loads of money over SV wax too.


----------



## Slayer1974 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bez said:


> How about trying out Zaino next Winter?
> Strip everything after Summer, apply Z2 then top up with Z8 every other wash.
> 
> You'll save loads of money over SV wax too.


What about a wax to protect and seal Bez?

Ste.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Slayer1974 said:


> What about a wax to protect and seal Bez?
> 
> Ste.


Z2 is Zainos sealant and is instead of a wax and its really good, it would work very well on the colour of your BMW(i know phil and have seen your cars detail pics) and then you could top up with z8 frequently to enhance the protection and improve the gloss as you wish.:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Bez said:


> IMO anyone who puts Z8 over a premium wax is nuts. It will damage the wax layer.


What backs up this statement?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

For me depending on when the CR was applied id probably go and put some BOS over it.

If your happy taking care of it do it yourself and wax when ever you fancy it. I wouldnt strip the CR at all id top up the protection.

And i would defo use Z8 ever few weeks/month to give it a little extra something.

PaulN

Ps our Bocster has Zaino Z2 followed by BOS and its stunning.. A few questioned it but i wanted long protetction of a sealant with the extra bling of BOS.


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

PaulN said:


> What backs up this statement?


Z8 is potent stuff. Solvents degrade wax.

The OP has just had a single layer of CR applied. If he uses Z8 as a QD, there won't be much wax protection left after a few weeks.

I would not use anything other than a carnauba based QD over wax, especially at that cost.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

If you have CR on the car at the moment, I would top it with BoS if you don't want to just add another layer of CR. Removing the wax with CF would be a waste of money.

Shield acts more like a sealant IMO, especially after the first month or so. But the durability is very good. I waxed my DD 3-series back in october with 1 layer of shield, prepping the paint with normal Cleaner Fluid after claying etc. and there's still beading and sheeting to great effect, and it's easy to clean. And it wasn't washed for 2-3 months mid-winter , and was completely covered in salt and grime during this time. 

Optimal protection should be shield as a base, and then topping it with another wax like BoS or CR.

Quick Finish also adds a little protection, although not much - usually washes off. Nano Express seems to be the best choice of a spray sealant when using the SV system - I used Z8 and Zymol Field Glaze on Swissvax finishes, both were degrading the water behavior significantly during the time it lasted on top of the wax, although they both did a little extra for the looks.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Slayer1974 (Mar 5, 2012)

PaulN said:


> For me depending on when the CR was applied id probably go and put some BOS over it.
> 
> If your happy taking care of it do it yourself and wax when ever you fancy it. I wouldnt strip the CR at all id top up the protection.
> 
> ...


Wow, a lot of differing opinions here! I only had the detailing and Crystal rock done last week so don't want to strip that in anyways! I think i might leave the layer on until i see it degrading a little before i make any decisions on what to put over it now! Ive just bought some BOS and i have Zaino Z8 at the ready but i think the Z8 maybe sitting for a while now! :wall:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Z8 is water-based. This came from the horses mouth, only today infact. So it shouldn't strip any wax. It only forms a thin layer on top of the wax which wears off in a matter of a week or so. The wax itself is also a sacrificial barrier which wears down gradually. So the water behaving differently when Z8 is applied would be expected anyway, as this is now the upper most surface of the paintwork.

Similar to when you apply C1 or a Ceramic coating, and then top it with wax. The water behaves completely differently.


Since you've bought some BOS from shiny towers, I'd be inclined to just apply some of this in around 4mths time when your CR starts wearing thin. I have both of these waxes, and there is hardly any difference between them when it comes to aesthetics, you only really notice the added durability from CR and the way it repels the water is significantly better.


----------



## Slayer1974 (Mar 5, 2012)

Paragon said:


> Z8 is water-based. This came from the horses mouth, only today infact. So it shouldn't strip any wax. It only forms a thin layer on top of the wax which wears off in a matter of a week or so. The wax itself is also a sacrificial barrier which wears down gradually. So the water behaving differently when Z8 is applied would be expected anyway, as this is now the upper most surface of the paintwork.
> 
> Similar to when you apply C1 or a Ceramic coating, and then top it with wax. The water behaves completely differently.
> 
> Since you've bought some BOS from shiny towers, I'd be inclined to just apply some of this in around 4mths time when your CR starts wearing thin. I have both of these waxes, and there is hardly any difference between them when it comes to aesthetics, you only really notice the added durability from CR and the way it repels the water is significantly better.


Thanx mate,

I take it you went to the Zaino open day at Shinny Towers? Did you enjoy the bacon butties? Couldn't make it!!!

Thanks for the advice, I will defo be applying the Z8 next time I wash the motor! Just a shame as I have literally just finished washing it n now n it's gone fu**ing dark! I knew I should have just took Phils advice as he knows the score! Did he show you the pics of my car as he's not showed me or put them on his website yet?

Regards, Ste. :wave:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I saw it in there at the time mate. I pop in once a week to pick up products :lol:

But yes, was at the meet today (as was Rob, sorry mate, didn't get chance to say hello!). I asked this very question to Johnny @ Zaino, because I'd seen someone writing about it degrading the existing protection on another forum - I've never had any issues with it, and as was pointed out during my discussion, alot of the forum warriors haven't used half the products they talk about... you can actually tell by the way they talk! The _"brothers friends dad once used it and said it was no good"_ sort of post!

Bacon butties were ok, bit slim for my liking, but it was Martin who was dishing them out. Als the best, he does 2 slices!!


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

*Sal says..*

Z-6 & Z-8 was designed for use over Show Car polish. It will bond to Show 
Car polish and give increased light refraction and gloss. 
You can use it over any other waxes if you'd like. You just won't get 
the maximum effect.

Thank You, 
Sal Zaino 
(732)833-8800

So there you go!

P.S. my old car: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=174090


----------



## andynick69 (Dec 3, 2010)

a friend of mine has just used BOS on my car and im impressed,weekend toy 3-4k per year max


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Bez said:


> Z8 is potent stuff. Solvents degrade wax.
> 
> The OP has just had a single layer of CR applied. If he uses Z8 as a QD, there won't be much wax protection left after a few weeks.
> 
> I would not use anything other than a carnauba based QD over wax, especially at that cost.


I think given the price and status of CR, even a QD would maybe spoil the looks of CR.
Personally i would just use a decent PH neutral Shampoo and dry the car off.
Given it's price i would imagine it would still retain it's looks.

Kev


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

One advice i have heard was to allow any wax to cure for 24 hours before topping with Z8. For no other reason to allow the wax to do its thing not because of Z8.


----------

